# wounded buck charges my cousin



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

My "little" cousin Jason who hasn't hunted that long though he is around 21 years of age was hunting up in michigan during their gun season. Untypical for the area he ends up shooting a beatiful 11 point buck in the shoulder with a 44 cal rifle and hollow pt bullet, bad combo. The shot blew the shoulder out but didn't enter the chest cavity, but the buck went right down. Half way to his buck from his blind it jumps up and takes off, after giving it some time he takes up the trail again and thats where it gets good. Looking for blood he proceeds slowly for a few minutes and looks up to see this buck standing there head down at maybe 20 ft it then charges at full speed and only one front leg at my cousin. as it is about to gore him he grabs it's rack in an attempt to divert it to the side his gun is knocked loose/dropped and the buck and he go rolling backwards over my cousin. while trying to regain his feet the sob comes at him again, agian he has to grab the rack to divert it from getting gored but this time in the struggle my cousin ends up on top of the buck. Now with all his mite he's basically got this thing pinned to the ground he's able draw his knife and stabs it twice in the side after a couple of minutes pinning this struggling buck down and it still not dying he's finally able to stab it in the neck and cut it's throat. He said the ordeal from the time of initial charge to him having to pin it to the ground was over five minutes and he did fear for his life. He's a big kid about 6'4 250ish and it took everything he had to keep this buck away from him and then to pin it down when it came at him again. Goes to show you the kind of will to survive these animals have and a lesson to be learned about trailing wounded game.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good thing he was a big boy to manhandle it till it died.just curious,why didn't he shoot it again when he came up on it later?


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

not sure how or why he wasn't able to get another shot off all i do know was he was looking down at the ground for blood while walking and looked up tosee this this thing standing there/starting to charge and somehow during the melee he was seperated from his gun.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's crazy...I don't know what I would have done in that situation.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Pics or bust.

jk

Sounds interesting..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There might be a WWE contract coming his way  . That could have been real ugly. Glad he is not hurt.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Big Steve...Glad to hear everything turned out ok...I was once told that the Bucks in Alberta and Michigan don't play they'll charge you take your gun away from you and come after you...Even with him being a big guy. and probably a good thing he is..it still had to be dangerous for him with his knife...holding the buck down with one hand and sticking him with the other...
Glad he got home safe and sound....C.L...


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

BigSteve said:


> Fortunate it tuned out O.K.. A lesson learned.
> IMO. For what its worth?
> My first deer rifle was a RUGER 44mag. 'Deer Slayer' model,\ carbine, shot many a deer with it & a 44 was NEVER a issue. Most ammo purchased for that caliber was all hollow point. I still shoot it if'n I travel up to the hardwoods in Northern Wisconsin. The 44 mag.hollow point is a real deer BUSTER.:! & a great brush gun for anything under 125yds, used it for hog hunting in Missouri, & bear hunting in Minnesota.
> 
> Nik,


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey I too like the 44.mag I own two of them one ruger one smith and wesson and have killed multiple deer with but i know several people and heard stories from countless other people about the just anihilating of the shoulder but not getting to the vitals same people and stories often resulted in lost game. I also read an article in a popular hunting mag where the author strongly advised against useing the saboted hollowpoint 44 rounds in a muzzleloader because of the same reason the slug basically exploding on impact with shoulder bone. I ve never hit one there with one of my pistols, the deer i've shot went down pretty quick,but I can tell you that the deer my cousin shot upon examination revealed that the only thing to come close to that deers vitals was the knife from where he stabbed it twice in the side.as well as it was no knock on the gun, he was useing the same one. I've just heard alot the 44mag hollowpoint fragmenting and not getting the desired penetration when hit in the shoulder


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Stabbin' that thing in the side like that... how much meat did he damage? Jeez, what a waste!  

Seriously, this has always been a fear in the back of my mind. I'm an ex-cop and I would not hesitate to fight the biggest, meanest criminal but wild animals have always been a phobia of mine. In my youth, I was scared to death of dogs (even yippy little lap dogs). this lasted well into my 20's. I am not afraid of heights, flying, spiders, the dark, or any other common phobia. I just have a healthy respect for the unpredictable fury of a wild animal.

For this reason, I always carry pepper gas when I'm in the woods. Specifically, I carry the "Halt" brand product which is the choice of the US Postal service for aggressive domestic dogs. I have used it with success against a German Sheperd. 

I know of at least one story of a local farmer killed by a buck while working on his combine. I would not scout or bow-hunt without the pepper gas. Even coyotes or a pack of wild dogs can be a serious threat.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

My cousin shot a buck with his muzzleloader right in the shoulder a coulple of years back. It totally destroyed the shoulder, but never hit the vitals. The only reason we found this buck was because there was snow on the ground and we could follow his tracks due to the fact that he was on 3 legs.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

Back in the early 80's I lived with a freind on 60 acres in TN my freind went hunting for tree rats one day at the back of the property, he was gone about twenty minutes and I heard a shot and figured he had bagged a rat.

Well a couple of hours went by and it was starting to get dark so I went to look for him just as I went out to the truck and it saw him coming around the barn holding his single shot Ithaca in a couple of hunks and the butt looked like it was spilt down the middle.

I guess when he went to pick up his tree rat he was charged by buck that was in the thicket that the tree rat fell into and he said he beat it to death with his gun.

I jumped in the truck and drove over the hill just in time to see this beat and bloodied buck get up and stagger away, he said he had been fighting with it for at least an hour and a half it must have been an epic battle from the looks of both of them.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

My dad has hunted with a 44mag for years and killed a ton of deer with it. I helped him butcher a huge 11 point a few years back, he shot the deer faceing him and when we skinned the deer out the 44 cal. slug fell to the ground. The bullet 240 gr jh, ran the entire lengeth of that deer. 

He also has a monster 12 point that he shot with his TC encore 5 or 6 years ago( 44 cal 240 gr jhp). when he shot the deer behind the shoulder it ran 10 yards and fell over dead.

We have never had any problem with the 44's not performing.

I use to hunt with a buddy from high school that shot several deer in the shoulder with a 12 gauge slug and we never found a single one of them. 

King


----------

